# Falkirk wheel - worth it? camping/parking advice please



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks

Thinking of doing a 3 day trip [leave Friday night, stay in Carlisle thereabouts and head for Falkirk on Saturday and drive back Monday].

It's a 500 mile round trip...

1. Is it worth a visit?
2. Anyone suggest a campsite [no £20 per nights!] or wildcamp
3. Any info on parking whilst at the 'wheel'

Cheers ears

w


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Falkirk wheel technological marvel, but left me cold! But then I am a girlie and I dunt do technical!!! Lots of water, a huuuuge car park and close to Falkirk town centre where there is also huuuuge car park for the parking of motorhome. Not sure re wild camping or not so wild camping though!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought the wheel was marvellous - well worth a visit. Wasn't motorhoming at the time so can't help there. You can also walk/cycle along the canal - apparently that's very nice too. I was with my elderly aunt at the time so missed out on that.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well worth the visit, we went over the Christmas/New Year.
Don't remember seeing any gates so you could possibly park on the car park or just outside on the approach rd


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

hi Wilse....Falkirk wheel is worth a visit interesting piece of engineering.
there is a good site south of Carlisle run by the CC ,it doesn,t have showers and toilets but its a lovely site. Handy for Hadrians Wall.The site is called Englethwaite Hall .

Have fun
Mike


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

Falkirk Wheel definitely worth a visit, we went on it in our pre motorhome days on a canal boat!!!!!!

Must say am much more in love with the motorhome than I was with the canal boat although I am in the minority in our family re this.

We moored in the basin at the bottom of the wheel and when it was dark the wheel was lit up with changing colours, which was very much a sight to see, I am not sure though if you can get close to see it if not moored close buy.

hope you enjoy the sight if you decide to go

karen


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

A good friend of mine has a narrow boat there and I am hoping to get a chance to visit one weekend. I'll have no probs parking( at his mooring) but I'll be looking for a good wild spot whilst there. :idea:


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks folks for the feedback.

w


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

When we were there late Sept last year there was an Autotrail rally in the top carpark. Maybe they allow solo overnighting, worth checking with them.

Peter


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

we have been to the Falkirk Wheel in June '06 with our MH. If you are interested in civil engineering marvels then the wheel is clearly a must-see.

There are huge car parks at the wheel, which might be busy during the day, but are all but deserted at night. Though we did not spend the night there (was too early to call it a day), I cannot remember any height barriers or overnight parking bans. The car park directly in front of the visitor centre is reserved for blue badge-holders, but the rest are free.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

